# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Are "Извините" and "Простите" interchangeable?

## Mr Smith

Hi everyone! 
As the title suggests: Are "Извините" and "Простите" interchangeable? Is there any difference between the two words at all? 
Many thanks.

----------


## E-learner

As a single-word apology they are more or less interchangeable. However, "простите" sounds a bit more sincere and apologetic. 
So, if you stepped on someone's foot the choice of a word may depend on how heavy you are.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

... but if you ask forgiveness of God in a prayer, it should be only "прости".

----------


## Mr Smith

Thank you for your respose. 
Are the two words interchangeable in the below example phrases? 
Простите, я нечаянно. 
Извините за беспокойство. 
Извините, я совсем не хотел вас обидеть. 
Я должен извиниться

----------


## Basil77

> Are the two words interchangeable in the below example phrases? 
> Простите, я нечаянно. 
> Извините за беспокойство. 
> Извините, я совсем не хотел вас обидеть. 
> Я должен извиниться

 Yes. But the last sentence will be: "Я должен  попросить прощения".

----------


## Боб Уайтман

I agree with everyone from above. Literally, извините is "excuse me" and простите is "forgive me". So, yes, "простите" is stronger.

----------


## Valda

> Простите, я нечаянно.

 And remember, за нечаянно бьют отчаянно  ::

----------


## Mr Smith

Thanks for all your responses!

----------


## Aurelian

"Извините" происходит как бы от "избавьте меня от вины". "Простите" как бы подразумевает "простите мою вину". В большинстве случаев слова взаимозаменяемые за исключением случаев, когда глагольные формы от слова "прощение" совпадают с глагольными формами от слова "прощание" и возможно неоднозначное трактование.

----------

